# Changing Color



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I recently got an all red Betta, and named him Falcon. And I just noticed Mr.Falcon is getting a little bit of blue around his fins. Its not ugly or anything but I was wondering if this is good or bad. He has blue rocks and a blue plant from my previous Betta Bronco, who was all blue lol. Is it literally rubbing off on him? Cause it looks like its natural but Im not sure if that happens ever. :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

alot of the time, when you get a betta from a store, what you see is NOT their true colors. after getting home, and seeing how great their new home is, they color up and show you what they really look like! my mom's late CT was red in the store, but once we got him home, he showed some blue in his fins, and black scales speckled all over. :3


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

Really? Thats odd lol cause he was all red and pretty, I have pictures on here if youd like to see for yourself. Your probably right though, I just dont want anything to be wrong with him.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

with color changes, you don't want them to get pale. darkening up or gaining color isn't a bad thing. 
i have one who was a real ugly grey when i got him(i got him BECAUSE he was grey!). after getting him home, he darkened to a dark grey, real pretty, with a beautiful blue shine. if you check out my photos in the threads i made about my batch, he's Scout.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Like Luimeril said Bettas often chage colors, especially marbles. It's called "coloring up". Here is an example of what I mean. This is my plakat Baloo. One pic was taken by the breeder(top pic) and the other was taken by me. These pics were taken about a month apart.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that has me all excited for how Sniper's gonna color up! i don't see any change so far, but i know he's due for one!

a question of my own about marbles. since Sniper's my first one, will i see sudden changes, or gradual ones?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

It all depends on the genes and the age of your fish. If your fish is older sometimes they may have already gone through their changes. Most seem to start within a couple weeks of getting them and then take up to a couple months to finish. Diet seems to play a big part also. The more quality food the faster they change. My marble boy "shy" hasn't changed at all and I've had him for over a month now. I think he is probably going to stay as he is.


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

Falcon isnt a Marble though, so is it ALL Bettas not certain types? Hes rather large so I figure hes somewhat older but Ive only had him for a week and a few days.. I love his red I hope his color doesnt change too much. That is a very pretty change though with your fish.. He probably feels like the king of the world


----------



## CindyGen (Dec 12, 2011)

I was getting on the forum tonight to post exactly the same thing. Dragon the red delta that I got a week ago (or two cant remember) is red, a brilliant red, but the last few days, I am seeing a little bit of bright blue creeping into his fins and at the base of his body. I'm excited because I would love a bi-color betta.


----------



## Bim0513 (Dec 7, 2011)

That describes whats going on with Falcon perfectly. Apparently its normal lol


----------

